# Best and worse skincare line/products



## maiho (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm not sure if this has been asked, but i'm curious of what is everyone's favorite and least favorite skincare line or products you have used. here's mine: Worst ever ahhhhh: clinique's 3 step skincare... i cant believe its still in stores. shouldnt they ban this by now. Some estee lauder products Aura Science sold at vs. (at first i thought i liked it till it dried out my skin terribly) Clean &amp; Clear St. Ive's don't really have favorites but these work ok for me: Aveda's all sensitive line Neutrogena deep clean Cetaphil cleanser (so gentle) Sucks cuz all products irritaate me. I hate my sensitive skin.


----------



## Tinydancer (Mar 4, 2004)

*I've never tried Clinique skin care because of all the negative feedback. I've been pretty lucky, I've never had any major problems with anything I've ever used except that one time I used Lava soap to wash my face, argggh, long story that I'll save for another day. Anyways, my favorite right now is the Dr Brandt line, I'm SO totally impressed with the results that I'm giddy




*

Originally Posted by *maiho* I'm not sure if this has been asked, but i'm curious of what is everyone's favorite and least favorite skincare line or products you have used. here's mine:
Worst ever ahhhhh:

clinique's 3 step skincare... i cant believe its still in stores. shouldnt they ban this by now.

Some estee lauder products

Aura Science sold at vs. (at first i thought i liked it till it dried out my skin terribly)

Clean &amp; Clear

St. Ive's

don't really have favorites but these work ok for me:

Aveda's all sensitive line

Neutrogena deep clean

Cetaphil cleanser (so gentle)

Sucks cuz all products irritaate me. I hate my sensitive skin.


----------



## Mz LaLa (Mar 4, 2004)

I've stayed away from Clinique as well since hearing all the negative reviews surrounding it...they sound horrible!





I thankfully haven't had too many horror stories with skincare products.

I'm a really big fan of Mario Badescu's skincare. I haven't really found a product from that line that I dislike yet.


----------



## allisong (Mar 17, 2004)

Worst




efinitely stay away from Clinique..Horrible..Also MaryKay's Time wise system &amp; Cetaphil(I'm one of the few I guess that thinks it sucks)

Best:Well I use a Rx cleanser as I have seborrheic dermatitis..Still looking for a moisturizer I like

Originally Posted by *maiho* I'm not sure if this has been asked, but i'm curious of what is everyone's favorite and least favorite skincare line or products you have used. here's mine:
Worst ever ahhhhh:

clinique's 3 step skincare... i cant believe its still in stores. shouldnt they ban this by now.

Some estee lauder products

Aura Science sold at vs. (at first i thought i liked it till it dried out my skin terribly)

Clean &amp; Clear

St. Ive's

don't really have favorites but these work ok for me:

Aveda's all sensitive line

Neutrogena deep clean

Cetaphil cleanser (so gentle)

Sucks cuz all products irritaate me. I hate my sensitive skin.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 17, 2004)

The worst I've tried are: Sundari, some Estee Lauder stuff (some are ok), Cetaphil, Clinique, some Clarins stuff really clogged my pores and irritated my sensitive skin and so did Chanel. My favorite ones are: Avene, Christian Dior, Fannie and Lumene. I'm interested in trying some Mario Badescu products. I've heard so many good things about the line.


----------



## GR8FISCH (Mar 19, 2004)

Essential fatty acids (EFA's) are often insufficient in inflammatory skin conditions including psoriasis, eczema &amp; seborrheic dermatitis. Evening Primrose Oil &amp; organic virgin coconut oil &amp; (sorry, vegans) high quality emu oil, &amp; jojoba oils are the most effective topically &amp; internally. Fanie's Protein Creme is going to be your next best friend, after the White Oak Cleansing Cream that has essential oil lavendar in it to calm &amp; soothe inflammation. Also check out Dr. Sandra Cabot's web site, www.drcabot.com &amp; learn about the liver's function in many external skin flare-ups. www.tropicaltraditions.com &amp; www.drmercola.com are other sites to research.


----------



## alittleweirdo (Mar 26, 2004)

I used Clinique 3 step for awhile, and didn't have any major problems with it. I keep hearing rants about it, but I didn't think it was _that_ bad. It helped clear up my skin when I first started using it. I have since found better things though.

I think Nivea has soom nice cleansers. Neutrogena has been hit and miss for me. The deep cleaning line is ok, but I didn't like the Pore Refining products. I also didn't like Purpose cleanser.

I'm currently using an Origins cleanser that I like (never a dull moment) but I'm not that crazy about their toners. I tried some of their products for oily skin in the past, and these are only for super oily skin! I have realized that my skin is not as oily as I thought!

I recently had a dermalogica facial, and their products seem nice. I'm trying out a few samples. But, these are pretty expensive so I'm not sure I can afford full-size products anyway!

Originally Posted by *allisong* Worst



efinitely stay away from Clinique..Horrible..Also MaryKay's Time wise system &amp; Cetaphil(I'm one of the few I guess that thinks it sucks)
Best:Well I use a Rx cleanser as I have seborrheic dermatitis..Still looking for a moisturizer I like


----------



## allisong (Apr 4, 2004)

I've always been curious about thePrincipal Secret line..Which products do you recommend?Do you know if they contain silicone?

Originally Posted by *wyntyr* My worst products are: Noxema! Estee Lauder skincare products are way overpriced. Much better products on the market for way less! Best: Principal Secret products are absolutely fabulous! Very high quality and immediately made a huge difference in my skin. Merle Norman skincare is really under rated and is excellent! Joan RIvers skincare line (Results) eyecream is THE best eye cream I have ever tried! Beauticontrols' platinum line is superb! Avon also has some of the best skincare on the market and for really cheap $$$'s!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 15, 2004)

Originally Posted by *maiho* I'm not sure if this has been asked, but i'm curious of what is everyone's favorite and least favorite skincare line or products you have used. here's mine:
Worst ever ahhhhh:

clinique's 3 step skincare... i cant believe its still in stores. shouldnt they ban this by now.

Some estee lauder products

Aura Science sold at vs. (at first i thought i liked it till it dried out my skin terribly)

Clean &amp; Clear

St. Ive's

Sucks cuz all products irritaate me. I hate my sensitive skin.

I hear ya - I have sensitive skin, too. 
The WORST was Noxema -bad, bad stuff! It depletes your skin of oils, dries it, so that your skin produces more oils and you look oily, and then cycle continues. Horrible experience!

My main cleanser is Clean and Clear for Sensitive skin. I've tried lots of other products over the years, up until I was about 15/16. Clean and Clear was the first thing that worked for me as an everyday cleanser.

I've heard good things about St. Ives Apricot stuff, though I haven't used it.





I want to try Aveeno and Nivea, after all the good I have heard.


----------



## GR8FISCH (Apr 22, 2004)

St. Ives best for men w/tougher skin. Natural seasalt is best as it melts or for Cleoptra types, make a 50/50 scrub mix of organic brown rice flour &amp; organic whole milk powder, put in jam jar &amp; use 2 - 3 times a week in summer, 1 - 2 in winter.


----------



## allisong (Apr 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *maph* allisong what exactly is your sebhorric dermititis like? The reason I ask is because I have the same thing. I have a bad rash that just never goes away and is itchy a lot. I have been to numerous derm dr and all they do is prescribe creams which do not help. how about you? Well,when it flared up I have these red,itchy,flakey,inflamed patches usually on my cheeks and close to my nose..I was misdiagnosed as having Rosacea(I suppose because i have some broken cappilaries) at which time I was using Metrogel which did nothing for me but made my face raw..Now I use a face cleanser call Plexion which has cleared my face up beautifully(unless I try something that has silicone,jojoba oil or alcohol in it)I also use BHA everyother day and AHA once a week.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *maph* allisong what exactly is your sebhorric dermititis like? The reason I ask is because I have the same thing. I have a bad rash that just never goes away and is itchy a lot. I have been to numerous derm dr and all they do is prescribe creams which do not help. how about you? Welcome to MuT, *maph*! It's great to see you here!


----------



## Californian (Apr 25, 2004)

*Best:* Neutrogena by far

*Worst:* The DHC skin care line which I have come up with several new names for.. . including: "Montezuma's Revenge", "DHC Zit Factory" and "Pork Chops for the Face."


----------



## allisong (Apr 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* *Best:* Neutrogena by far*Worst:* The DHC skin care line which I have come up with several new names for.. . including: "Montezuma's Revenge", "DHC Zit Factory" and "Pork Chops for the Face."





You made me sniggle


----------



## Californian (May 13, 2004)

Originally Posted by *betterat40* I'm 42 and have combo olive skin. I use Neutrogena Pore Refining Cleanser and love Nivea's CoQ10 Eye cream. The "power hitters" for me are my Retin-A (every other night), my C+ Firming Serum (every AM) and spot wrinkle treatment (crow's feet, frown lines) with Relaxaline. The last two I have been using for just a couple of months but they seem to be working so well. (Only online at www.cellularskin.rx.com). 
I agree that Clinique's 3-step products need a major overhaul. Very irritating. I also have found the L'Oreal products to be useless. Expensive and don't seem to do anything. My cheapie favorites are the Nivea eye cream, the St. Ives exfoliating apricot scrub, those rough bathing gloves, and the Sally Hansen One minute manicure (like a sugar scrub).

*Note to self:* Another vote for Neutrogena skin care!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2004)

I'm loving the oily skin sensitive skin cleanser from Neutrogena. My breakouts disappeared after I started using it.


----------



## Shoediva (May 13, 2004)

thats great advice Reija! I have very oily skin but also sensitive, so I am passing by the store today and getting me some of this.


----------



## Californian (May 13, 2004)

Originally Posted by *naturally* I think I've just about tried them all ..being a nut about my skin care ...wanting something good. I started using the Arbonne products just after I started using their hormone cream. Up until then I had never found anything as nice as their products. Pick one ..they are all awesome. I love the fact that they don't harsh petrochemicals or alcohols ...they are botanically based and for the first time my dry patches were gone! Fine lines and wrinkles ....getting finer and finer and going! 
My favorite though is the enzyme mask ...it's like having a chemical peel but w/o the chemicals ...from papaya enzymes! WOW ..it makes my face red at first ..but that tones down within minutes and after so many days using it ..it doesn't really happen as much.

I tried using Strivectin ...read a bunch about it ..but my face felt like an oil slick and was using napkins to wipe it off ..it was so yucky feeling.

Was a Clinique person for a long time ...but face just got dryer and dryer.

I'll stick with my Arbonne products. I might try something else ..provided it doesn't have mineral oils or other harsh things in it.

*How much does the papaya enzme mask cost? What kind of skin is it recommended for? Tx



*


----------



## Laura (May 14, 2004)

I dont know to be honest. Ive tried a sample of Mario Badescu's skincare &amp; i quite liked that.. Ye should check out the site &amp; fill in the questionnaire &amp; they will send you samples of products to try. They even ship INTERNATIONALLY!!


----------



## Californian (May 14, 2004)

Originally Posted by *naturally* Arbonne's Thermal Fusion Enzyme Mask is $20.50 ...here is the writeup for it: _This highly advanced, water-activated masque improves skin texture, clarity and firmness. It's a natural, safe, non-abrasive alternative to harsh chemical peels. The secret is Papain, an enzyme found at its purest in green, unripened papaya, which helps remove dead skin cells by dissolving proteins. It gets beneath the surface of the skin to clean and exfoliate without harming healthy cells. A proprietary skin care innovation, Thermal Fusion stimulates circulation, penetration and enzyme activity for up to 45 minutes. Recommended for nighttime usage only, after cleansing and before toning._

It's not recommended for acne or sensitive skin types though. I have a coworker that has some acne and uses it ..she even has sensitive skin ...she doesn't use it as often ..but loves it. There is a reason you DON'T use in day ...it makes your face BEET red ..but that lasts maybe 10 - 20 mins. I put on a good night time moisturirzer afterwards. And the tube lasts quite sometime too.

Thanks for the info! I am considering it. It is kind of scary that it turns your face so red, but I am sure a chemical peel does the same! Do you personally think it helps scars (smooths facial skin)?
Ty


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 31, 2004)

I use Clinique but I do use other products as well along with it. Lancome and Clarins, works best on my face.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Navybrat and welcome to the board! I've noticed the same with my skin about going more simple with the products and routine. I used to use all kinds of expensive face washes toners etc. Now I use Neutrogena oily sensitive skin wash and a moisturizer (one for night time and one for daytime with SPF) and my skin is loving it. My breakouts are pretty much gone and so are my blackheads. I think I was disturbing my skin by using too many products. Where do you buy the unrefined shea butter and the African Black soap from?


----------



## Pinktronic (Jun 28, 2004)

Worst: Arbonne's swedish skinecare line (it's suppose to be all natural and not bothersome to sensitive skin... but my face started burning after using) Best: Yves Rocher (can't remember the name and no longer see it on the website!)


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jun 30, 2004)

Since I'm not faithful to any line, I'll just list the best products that work for me.






*Cleanser:*

DHC cleansers really rock! I use the Deep Cleansing Oil in the morning and also in the evening as a makeup remover. At night, I follow up with The Wonder Cloth and DHC Mild Soap. This method leaves my skin and pores super clean.

*Toner:*

Again, DHC is my favorite. DHC Mild Lotion is very soothing and gentle. It re-establishes my pH and lightly conditions and softens my skin. It's a bit pricey but worth it.

*Serum:*

La Mer Lifting Face Serum &amp; Intensifier - I don't know if this is the "best" out there, but over two weeks ago I added this to my routine and I'm finding my skin looks healthier, less ruddy and in better condition. It faded some of the pigmentation on my upper lip area and evened out my skin tone. If my husband can see a difference, then I love it! FYI...It's UNGODLY expensive!!

*Daytime Moisturizer:*

Olay Complete for Sensitive Skin- This is a bargain and works very well at moisturizing and offering decent sun protection.

*Nighttime Moisturizer:*

Awake Skin Renovation - This is a very gentle, gel creme that does a great job comforting my skin and keeping it moist all night long.

*Eye Cream (Day/Night):*

Awake Skin Renovation Eye - I finally found an eye cream that's super rich, firming and won't make my eyes puffy! It's very expensive, but a little goes a long way.

*Treatment/Facial:*

Philosophy Microdelivery Peel - My favorite face scrub ever!! This is a vitamin C treatment/deep exfoliation system that I do 1x per week. My skin is left with a refined texture and increased radiance.

*Neck Cream:*

Daytime: Eucerin Extra Protective Moisture Lotion SPF 30

Night Time: DHC Olive Virgin Oil


----------



## GlossAddict (Jul 1, 2004)

Originally Posted by *maiho* I'm not sure if this has been asked, but i'm curious of what is everyone's favorite and least favorite skincare line or products you have used. here's mine: Worst ever ahhhhh: clinique's 3 step skincare... i cant believe its still in stores. shouldnt they ban this by now. Some estee lauder products Aura Science sold at vs. (at first i thought i liked it till it dried out my skin terribly) Clean &amp; Clear St. Ive's don't really have favorites but these work ok for me: Aveda's all sensitive line Neutrogena deep clean Cetaphil cleanser (so gentle) Sucks cuz all products irritaate me. I hate my sensitive skin. *My favorites are Philosophy &amp; La Mer... basically the only things that I ever found beneficial. Fresh has some good stuff too.* *I really didn't like:* *Clinique* *Estee Lauder* *anything drugstore except for Clean and Clear cleanser.. the one that makes your skin feel tingly* *M.D. Forte? Is that what it was called?*


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, I went to see my old counter manager from Clinique she now works for Clarins as the person that travels from store to store doing the facials, I forgot what they are called. She took one look at my skin and told me to stop using Clinique all together. My skin is in horrorable shape right now. I brought some product from her and I can already see a difference. DO NOT, DO NOT USE CLINIQUE'S 3 STEP SYSTEM. sigh..


----------



## Californian (Jul 4, 2004)

Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* Well, I went to see my old counter manager from Clinique she now works for Clarins as the person that travels from store to store doing the facials, I forgot what they are called. She took one look at my skin and told me to stop using Clinique all together. My skin is in horrorable shape right now. I brought some product from her and I can already see a difference. 
DO NOT, DO NOT USE CLINIQUE'S 3 STEP SYSTEM.

sigh..

I must say that I have never heard so many people complain about Clinique before this year. You are definately NOT the only one. I think their execs better get with the program or they are going to go out of biz!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm totally blanking on worst skincare



But for the best, I can say that my skin really loves PC products. Being that I'm broke right now (eh, being jobless sucks!), I've been using a few things from the drugstore that I really like:

- Dove Cleansing Pillows

- Olay Regenerist Serum

- Equate Gentle Skin Cleanser

- Olay Complete

I've been really interested in Origins though, so that may be my next venture into new skincare...


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 4, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* I must say that I have never heard so many people complain about Clinique before this year. You are definately NOT the only one. I think their execs better get with the program or they are going to go out of biz!

 oh yes they do. The whole time I worked for them, I noticed my skin acting crazy but I never thought anything about it. But now, it's just out of control. sigh.. and to think, the Account Rep called a few months back, asking if I wanted to come and work for them again.



No thanks I told her.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 5, 2004)

I know what you mean. I LOVE and ADORE YSL color and freelance for them every month, but I can't use their skincare. Gives me bad rashes! And I have to "talk it up" when I work events. What can I say? "Uuummm..this is a nice cream. Makes skin soft. All this for $165. Fantabulous deal!"





Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* oh yes they do. The whole time I worked for them, I noticed my skin acting crazy but I never thought anything about it. But now, it's just out of control. sigh.. and to think, the Account Rep called a few months back, asking if I wanted to come and work for them again.



No thanks I told her.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 5, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* I know what you mean. I LOVE and ADORE YSL color and freelance for them every month, but I can't use their skincare. Gives me bad rashes! And I have to "talk it up" when I work events. What can I say? "Uuummm..this is a nice cream. Makes skin soft. All this for $165. Fantabulous deal!"







Yeah, some stuff, I would have to fake my way through too. LOL

You are a freelancer?? WOW I'm trying to get back in the biz, but I gotta find an opening. I want to go back to the counter for either MAC or Lancome. sigh..


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 5, 2004)

I consider freelancing a hobby, since it's only about 3-5 jobs per month. There are only so many events an area can have! I worked behind the counter for a few days while "babysitting" a line (the counter manager was on vacation) and I swear I'll never do that again! I get bored easily and love the hectic pace of events. And I'm considering going back to working as a business analyst, so freelancing will definitely be weekend work.

My .02 cents for you would be to create some business cards and seek out the counter managers. If you know they do big events, then I'm SURE they're always on the lookout for freelancers. If you have no experience, you can even suggest a trial job working for gratis. It's kind of a 'wink wink, nudge nudge' approach, but it works sometimes.





Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* Yeah, some stuff, I would have to fake my way through too. LOL

You are a freelancer?? WOW I'm trying to get back in the biz, but I gotta find an opening. I want to go back to the counter for either MAC or Lancome. sigh..


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 5, 2004)

Oh, wait a minute...durrrr! You DO have experience!! Sorry!

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* I consider freelancing a hobby, since it's only about 3-5 jobs per month. There are only so many events an area can have! I worked behind the counter for a few days while "babysitting" a line (the counter manager was on vacation) and I swear I'll never do that again! I get bored easily and love the hectic pace of events. And I'm considering going back to working as a business analyst, so freelancing will definitely be weekend work. 
My .02 cents for you would be to create some business cards and seek out the counter managers. If you know they do big events, then I'm SURE they're always on the lookout for freelancers. If you have no experience, you can even suggest a trial job working for gratis. It's kind of a 'wink wink, nudge nudge' approach, but it works sometimes.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 6, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* I consider freelancing a hobby, since it's only about 3-5 jobs per month. There are only so many events an area can have! I worked behind the counter for a few days while "babysitting" a line (the counter manager was on vacation) and I swear I'll never do that again! I get bored easily and love the hectic pace of events. And I'm considering going back to working as a business analyst, so freelancing will definitely be weekend work. 
My .02 cents for you would be to create some business cards and seek out the counter managers. If you know they do big events, then I'm SURE they're always on the lookout for freelancers. If you have no experience, you can even suggest a trial job working for gratis. It's kind of a 'wink wink, nudge nudge' approach, but it works sometimes.





Oh wow.. never thought of that. I've seen counters were they have so many customers and few freelancers. That's a great idea. Thanks so much.


----------



## fsumom456 (Apr 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Since I'm not faithful to any line, I'll just list the best products that work for me.




*Cleanser:*

DHC cleansers really rock! I use the Deep Cleansing Oil in the morning and also in the evening as a makeup remover. At night, I follow up with The Wonder Cloth and DHC Mild Soap. This method leaves my skin and pores super clean.

*Toner:*

Again, DHC is my favorite. DHC Mild Lotion is very soothing and gentle. It re-establishes my pH and lightly conditions and softens my skin. It's a bit pricey but worth it.

*Serum:*

La Mer Lifting Face Serum &amp; Intensifier - I don't know if this is the "best" out there, but over two weeks ago I added this to my routine and I'm finding my skin looks healthier, less ruddy and in better condition. It faded some of the pigmentation on my upper lip area and evened out my skin tone. If my husband can see a difference, then I love it! FYI...It's UNGODLY expensive!!

*Daytime Moisturizer:*

Olay Complete for Sensitive Skin- This is a bargain and works very well at moisturizing and offering decent sun protection.

*Nighttime Moisturizer:*

Awake Skin Renovation - This is a very gentle, gel creme that does a great job comforting my skin and keeping it moist all night long.

*Eye Cream (Day/Night):*

Awake Skin Renovation Eye - I finally found an eye cream that's super rich, firming and won't make my eyes puffy! It's very expensive, but a little goes a long way.

*Treatment/Facial:*

Philosophy Microdelivery Peel - My favorite face scrub ever!! This is a vitamin C treatment/deep exfoliation system that I do 1x per week. My skin is left with a refined texture and increased radiance.

*Neck Cream:*

Daytime: Eucerin Extra Protective Moisture Lotion SPF 30

Night Time: DHC Olive Virgin Oil

Where do you buy the awake products, I am especially interested in the eye cream, I have very puffy eyes

Thanks, Pam


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 1, 2006)

Have to say Cetaphil..never helped me..and Clinique..all of their products were the pits for me...I do like Neutrogena &amp; Philosophy.


----------



## susanks1 (Apr 1, 2006)

For me I didn't like:

Avon - My skin turned red and chapped within 2 days;

Lancome - Too much scent.

I like:

Philosophy

Dermalogica


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 1, 2006)

Worst:

Cetaphil

Clinique

Avon

Middle of the Road:

Lancome

Clean &amp; Clear

Prescriptives

Shiseido Pureness

Best:

Philosophy Acne Kit

Neutrogena


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *allisong* Worst



efinitely stay away from Clinique..Horrible..Also MaryKay's Time wise system &amp; Cetaphil(I'm one of the few I guess that thinks it sucks)
Best:Well I use a Rx cleanser as I have seborrheic dermatitis..Still looking for a moisturizer I like

I totally agree with you on the clinique, but i loooovvve mary kay timewise, though. i mean- i have about 10 pieces of their skin care and i use EVERY product I have almost every day. my skin hasnt looked this great since i was 19!!!


----------



## tourmaline (Apr 2, 2006)

Current issue of _InStyle_ magazine (April 06) posted 163 Best Beauty Buys range from sunscreens to self-tanners, concealers and shampoo. .

I will try to scan the condensed version and attache the file..


----------



## hgoff79 (Apr 2, 2006)

my favorite sc producs are Lancome's Oligo Minerale. I can't afford the whole thing right now and am using Mary Kay's #1 basic for dry skin.

my least favorites are Clinique (like everyone else) and Chanel.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow, I didn' know so many people hate Clinique. I haven't used any of their products except for their Superdefense moisturize SPF 25 for normal to dry skin. I just got some samples of it from ebay. So far I really like it and think it might be my HG moisturizer, but all of these bad reviews are kinda putting me off of Clinique.

I don't really have a best product yet. I haven't really tried anything that I absolutely loved yet but I've been mainly just trying drugstore cheapie stuff.

As for worst it is Mario Badescu. I tried their product samples they recommended for me and followed the instruction guide, but it just made might face feel really tight and dry.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 2, 2006)

seems like i am the only one who uses/likes the clinique system.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 3, 2006)

My favorite acne product is Neutrogenia On-The-Spot Treatment -- it contains 2.5% benzoyl peroxide instead of 10% like most similar products, and 2.5% is just as effective as 10% but much less drying! It has done a great job of clearing up my acne and clogged pores without drying out my skin!

I also really like Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream, it clears up any dry skin instantly and doesn't clog my pores!

I don't think I've tried any products that I've hated, but I've tried some products that didn't work that well for my particular skin type. For example, ance products with salicylic acid as their active ingredient don't seem to do anything for my acne, but apparently they work for some people!


----------



## ozi (Apr 3, 2006)

Worst: All Avon products

Clinique 3 step skincare, especially DDML

Best: All Dermalogica products

Lancome toniques

Elizabeth Arden masks

MAC pigments


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 3, 2006)

Worst:

Avon

Any drying products that never worked in my teens (Clearasil,etc.)

Lancome

Pore strips (forget the brand who makes those).

Best:

Bliss (love the pore-cleansing milk).

Murad

L'Oreal (just started trying it and it seems pretty good).

Burt's Bees (love the orange spice exfoliating soap and everything).

Cetaphil moisturiser with spf (learned about it from the lovely ladies here).


----------



## kansas (May 13, 2006)

Have you ever tried Arbonne products? They are wonderful for sensitive skin the RE9 system shows results in just a couple of days and is not irritating to the skin at all. I am a faithful user, also with sensitve skin and I have seen it work!

Kansas


----------



## jaxnchic (May 21, 2006)

worst:

Oil of Olay moisturizer... oh what this did to my skin!!! UGH!!

Avon

Clinique

best:

Mary Kay Timewise... and I'm a lifer now... my skin has never looked so good!


----------



## coconut_cutie (May 21, 2006)

The only products that work for me are natural ones, so I use mostly the Lush skincare range and a few naturals oils etc, overly chemically products just hurt my skin. So the worst for me was L'oreal's 3 step pure zone range, ouch, my skin was RED after using it, and it did nothing for my spots.


----------



## fickledpink (Aug 14, 2006)

Best: Philosophy - I love their entire line

Worst: Clean &amp; Clear (very drying)


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 14, 2006)

Luckily, I haven't experienced any really bad skin care products. I used to be able to use Neutrogena's Oil-Free Acne Wash, but now it causes me to have dry, flaky skin around my mouth! I can't use Noxzema anymore either as it makes me even more oily! Great thread BTW!


----------



## tourmaline2777 (Aug 14, 2006)

I once tried a product from joey ny that burned the mess out of my face. I think it was called pure pores. I was a mask that u left on for about 10 min. and them rubbed off. My skin was so inflammed after this.

I dont think I have a best yet. I have generally been using free samples since my disposable income has decreases. What I am using now is a deluxe sample of Kinerase facial cleanser, *Apivita Aromatherapy Refreshing Green Tea Water Spray*, Paula's choice *2% Beta Hydroxy Acid Liquid* and the blemish fighting solution, Olay anti wrinkle anti blemish moisturizer.

,


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Clinique 3 Step--too harsh!


----------



## ivette (Aug 14, 2006)

i like lancome's line and cetaphil.

my worst - i'm sure i've used products/lines that i did not like, but i can't think of them at the mome


----------



## abbyjofo1 (Sep 5, 2006)

my favorite is aveeno foaming calming cleanser with feverfew because its gentle. i like sea breeze sensitive skin toner, and i like St. Ives Apricot scrub, which i only use in the shower in the am.


----------



## korina981 (Sep 5, 2006)

I've found Biotherm's Pure Bright line to be the best. It's cleanser scrub and toner are awesome. Clearasil cleanser and Cetaphil break me out like mad.

and I need a clanser with scrubby beads at least once a day.


----------



## lovely_girlta (Sep 5, 2006)

I just got new cleanser and toner from esteer lauder for the very first time, and can't stand the smell


----------



## gandlaph (Sep 5, 2006)

I have used Mary Kaye since age 22. (I am 58 years old now.) My husband really likes the way it makes my skin look and feel. If I stop using it for a brief time, my husband always comments that my makeup does not look as good as usual


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for bumping this thread! I'm interested in seeing all the responses. As for mine, I'll have to think about it!!


----------



## diva237 (Sep 6, 2006)

I really love Shesido products. Inexpensive I like Oil of Olay.


----------



## Shasta (Sep 6, 2006)

Worst: Neutrogena, Clean &amp; Clear

Best: Avene, NeoStrata, Studio Gear, Vichy


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 7, 2006)

best: Shiseido

worst: haven't experience one yet


----------



## jessimau (Sep 8, 2006)

Best: Biotherm, Dermalogica, some Prescriptives, Dove, &amp; Oil of Olay products.

Worst: Philosophy (irritated my skin *so* badly!!), Biore, Noxema.


----------



## mthatxinh (Sep 8, 2006)

Good for me: Shiseido, Pore minimizer - Clinique

I don't like Clinique 3 step.


----------



## LittleViki (Sep 8, 2006)

Speaking of worst and best skin products, i came across this makeup TestTube, by the way i have seen different make up kits, but this one really caught my attention. This product had everything i needed for my skin. It was worth checking it out. I found this sampling TestTube in New Beauty Magazine "newbeauty.com", which i my favorite magazine. One of the products that i thought was amazing in the tube was Babor HSR Lifting Cream (made me feel 10 years younger ), the cream made my skin looking firmer and fresher. You must give it a shot, and try it out. I wouldnâ€™t be posting this message if it wasnâ€™t true.


----------



## TylerD (Sep 8, 2006)

Best skincare products... Anything of Neutrogena. Although my personal fav is the multi vitamin lotion. That works very good. Also Tea tree oil stick spot treating is very good.

Worst products: Proactive... blah messed up my face and is too harsh. It might have been the bp.


----------



## stormy (Sep 10, 2006)

Worst: CLinique

Best: Philosophy


----------



## juss (Sep 15, 2006)

Worst: Clarins Eye BALM for dry skin. Only cream which coused allergic reaction for my eyes. Ended up in dermatologist office.

Best: Hand creams from BurtsandBees. Natural, great smell, very moisturising.


----------



## amandabella (Sep 15, 2006)

I think everyone is referring to the Clinique 3 Step system which has been around for years, soap (never recommended) drying toner, and greasy moisturizer. Some of their new products are really advanced. I'm an esthetician and really do love Dermalogica products, though some of the herbs can be sensitizing. I personally use Paula's choice products (wrote those Don't go the the Cosmetics Counter without me) books. They are fragrance and color free as well as being advanced products and can be found at cosmeticscop.com


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *amandabella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think everyone is referring to the Clinique 3 Step system which has been around for years, soap (never recommended) drying toner, and greasy moisturizer. Some of their new products are really advanced. I'm an esthetician and really do love Dermalogica products, though some of the herbs can be sensitizing. I personally use Paula's choice products (wrote those Don't go the the Cosmetics Counter without me) books. They are fragrance and color free as well as being advanced products and can be found at cosmeticscop.com Hi,
I also love Dermalogica products (I'm also an esty). I use them in the warmer months as they're lighter in texture that Repechage (my winter product line).

My worst product list is St. Ives Apricot Scrub (the crushed nutshells are not good for your skin as they're abrasive); any toner containing SD alcohol (dries the daylights out of your skin).


----------



## iceboi (Sep 16, 2006)

Good: Carley's Clear &amp; Smooth Scrub 2%BP, Soap, Daytime Lotion, Night Moisturizer. GReat product line for ACNE and somewhat all natural makes my skin feel good (it's a HIT or Miss with this some people see fantastic results while others have a bad reaction or just get their ACNE worse and worse) What's good is they offer money back guarantee shipping costs included!!! Can be found on Ebay!

Queen Helene Juliep Mint MAsque: Works like a charm, Makes my face actually feel nice supple and smooth afterwards, Somewhat helps on ACNE issues. CHEAP CHEAP highly affordable and love the ingredients !!


----------



## tandcmum (Sep 27, 2006)

Most of the drugstore brands Olay, nivea etc all are terrible on my skin, Clarins was horrible, clinique was okay for a few weeks then my skin started reacting to it and i don't like that you are supposed to use the 3 step system and then ahve to add loads of other moisturisers etc.

My HG skincare products quite surprisingly are AVON. I tried the solutions hydrofirming when it was on special offer and have never looked back. My skin looks and feels great, no red blotches, no dry flakey patches and no oilys or breakouts, and it's cheap too meaning i can spend more on my makeup


----------



## ChantelleNicole (Sep 27, 2006)

Best: Dove, Dr. Bronner's castille soaps and Proactive products

Worst: Clinique's Moisturizer (yellow)


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 27, 2006)

I actually like Clinique's 3 Step System but that just might be me. It's the only thing that has been clearing my face up lately. I haven't had any problems with dry skin. I used it a few years ago and it was very harsh, and I went to something else. I decided to try it again on a whim and was very suprised to see that it helped with my skin.

Best: Murad, Dermalogica (too expensive for me right now- thats why I am using Clinique), BioTherm

WorstroActiv, Arbonne Acne Advantage, Mary Kay


----------



## meomunngoc (Dec 19, 2006)

Best: Cle de Peau from Shiseido is best for me upto now

Worst: Clinique - I just like this brand's brush clenser item only. All the rest I have try is just so so...


----------



## AKARA (Dec 19, 2006)

Neatrogena is one of the best, and its cheap!


----------



## Leony (Dec 19, 2006)

Best: Shiseido Japan, Kose and Kanebo.

Worst: None so far.


----------



## monniej (Dec 19, 2006)

best - aveeno, dermalogica

worst - bindi, proactive


----------



## Amandine (Dec 19, 2006)

Best: Shu Uemura

Worst: Anything with Glycolic Acid and The Mint Julep Mask *shudders*


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Dec 19, 2006)

Best: oil cleansing method, followed by witch hazel toner

Worst: everything i tried, especially proactiv

(nivea, loreal pure zone, phisoderm, garnier pure, etc)


----------



## ahyee (Dec 19, 2006)

Um I generally dont have any problems with any skin products...

but i dislike clearisil blackhead removal cleansing cream... or beads... it dries ur skin out!!!

I like the body shop seaweed gentle facial cleanser... its soo gentle on the skin!


----------



## blonde65 (Dec 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since I'm not faithful to any line, I'll just list the best products that work for me.





*Cleanser:*

DHC cleansers really rock! I use the Deep Cleansing Oil in the morning and also in the evening as a makeup remover. At night, I follow up with The Wonder Cloth and DHC Mild Soap. This method leaves my skin and pores super clean.

*Toner:*

Again, DHC is my favorite. DHC Mild Lotion is very soothing and gentle. It re-establishes my pH and lightly conditions and softens my skin. It's a bit pricey but worth it.

*Serum:*

La Mer Lifting Face Serum &amp; Intensifier - I don't know if this is the "best" out there, but over two weeks ago I added this to my routine and I'm finding my skin looks healthier, less ruddy and in better condition. It faded some of the pigmentation on my upper lip area and evened out my skin tone. If my husband can see a difference, then I love it! FYI...It's UNGODLY expensive!!

*Daytime Moisturizer:*

Olay Complete for Sensitive Skin- This is a bargain and works very well at moisturizing and offering decent sun protection.

*Nighttime Moisturizer:*

Awake Skin Renovation - This is a very gentle, gel creme that does a great job comforting my skin and keeping it moist all night long.

*Eye Cream (Day/Night):*

Awake Skin Renovation Eye - I finally found an eye cream that's super rich, firming and won't make my eyes puffy! It's very expensive, but a little goes a long way.

*Treatment/Facial:*

Philosophy Microdelivery Peel - My favorite face scrub ever!! This is a vitamin C treatment/deep exfoliation system that I do 1x per week. My skin is left with a refined texture and increased radiance.

*Neck Cream:*

Daytime: Eucerin Extra Protective Moisture Lotion SPF 30

Night Time: DHC Olive Virgin Oil

Can you tell me where to get DHC products please, or a website address? Thanks


----------



## nics1972 (Dec 21, 2006)

Here you go..

DHC Skincare and Makeup: Olive Oil based beauty from Japan

-- Nicole


----------



## onvacation (Feb 16, 2007)

I have dry cheeks, and a somewhat oily nose. Some larger pores on the nose. I usually break out around you-know-what time, a lonely bump here and there. When one calms down, another one appears.. Y'all know the cycle, I'm sure.

Anyways, nuff about me. Here are my picks -

Some of the best :

Elizabeth Arden 8-hour lip protectant - I have lips that get chapped and peel easily, which means I've tried pretty much anything and everything that is made for lips. This is the easiest to tote, and a fantastic this-single-tube-is-your-lipstick-lipbalm-lipgloss-SPF15! (Okay, you see how much I like it ;] )

Bliss ink pink blushing balm - I think they've discontinued this, but it is THE most amazing product. It looks smashing on my cheeks, and I love it on my lips as a tint too! Looks insanely natural, and doesn't make the mess Benetint does. Much easier to carry, too.

Cle de peau and La Prairie foundations are totally worth the money, IMO. I asked my mom for a side by side with Estee Lauder's after watching her put on the La Prairie, and it was immediately evident which one costs 4 times more.

Neutrogena deep clean face wash (leaves my face super smooth - doesn't really deep clean though. It does make my nose incredibly smooth to the touch, but you can still see stuff left in the pores.)

So when I ran out, I bought the bar - yeah, the $2 one from Walmart! The cheapest beauty item I've ever bought. I've been using it for a week now, and it seems to work really well on my skin. My skin is acne-free! I gotta warn you though, maybe it's because it's fragrance free, but it totally smells like dog food. Makes me wince everytime I wash my face, and hold my breath till I'm done!

Philosophy products - PURITY made simple! MICRODELIVERY peel! Can't rave enough about those two.

Bloom Aromatherapy Lip Balm - Guaranteed soft lips in the morning! Smells lovely too.

Shiseido SPF 55 sunblock lotion - Can't live without.

Darphin fibrogene complex, vitaserum, predermine etc. - Really calms and tones skin. Gotta love it.

Not bad, but not too impressed :

Philosophy hope in a jar, when hope is not enough eye cream. hope in a bottle was okay.

Guerlain Meteorite collection - not the best products per se, but they just smell divine, don't you think?





Some of the worst :

Anything Clinique. I can't believe I used it throughout high school. No wonder my skin was a mess. Except maybe their moisture surge, which isn't half bad (but that's just what it does - a temporary boost).

Whew. I'll write more later!


----------



## korina981 (Feb 16, 2007)

both my toner and day moisturizer are Clinique... the 3 step line has given them a bad rep but their Mild Clarifying Lotion (used as toner) and the new Superdefense spf25 moisturizer have improved my skin a lot.

Peter Thomas Roth is an excellent brand as well. Their glycolic 10% hydrating gel has faded much of my old acne scars and has kept me zit free for 2 months now.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 16, 2007)

I love cetaphil!


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 16, 2007)

I have been using Clinique previously, however I was recommended DeclÃ©or cleansing milk just recently and it is sooo nice. Much milder than the Clinique soap and doesn't leave my skin as dry - yet my forehead doesn't get as shiny as it used to.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

The Best:

NEUTROGENA NEUTROGENA NEUTROGENA!

The Worst:

Biore Oil-Control Cleanser (Control my oil it did *not!* LOL)


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 17, 2007)

worst: Biore

Best: the Body Shop Tea Tree Oil line.. great for my oily skin

come to think of it neutrogena worked really well for my pimples but i didn't like the build up it left on my face


----------



## mrsbee (Feb 18, 2007)

No recommendations ... but thanks for saving me from a Clinique disaster everyone!!


----------



## niksaki (Feb 18, 2007)

If you dont mind me asking what is actually wrong with cliniques scincare range? i havent used any of it however i had been thinking of giving it a go! lol let me know thanks nic


----------



## prianca (Feb 18, 2007)

i love avene products



esp the moisturizers, they never break me out and i have really acne prone skin..


----------



## newbloom (Feb 19, 2007)

What did you like about the Joan Rivers (results) eye cream? I really need an eye cream that's very moisturing. Thanks!


----------



## jen19 (Mar 10, 2007)

Best would be Alpha Hydrox glycolic lotions, they really work and soooo cheap and I love love bare minerals foundations and blushes, and Urban Decay makeup. As for department store brands, there is good and bad in all of them, but I am so over spending alot of money on things that I can find just as good replacements for at a reasonable price. (I am sorry, but no lipstick is worth $25, that kind of price is downright insulting).....worst would have to be Dove skin care and the majority of Avon cosmetics. (though I love Avon Glazewear lip color)


----------



## Orena (Mar 11, 2007)

My worst has to be the Clinique 3 step skincare program, I tried it several times and it actually made my skin much worse



Best has to be Liz Earle - nice gentle products which are not too expensive. I love their moisturiser!


----------



## waynice (Mar 12, 2007)

My WORST ever facial products are the dermalogica's full range of products.

I had occasional zits before using them. Heard they were good for pimple prone skin.

After using them (took their facial sessions too) with professional dermalogica's beautician advisors... my skin is currently at its WORST !

Pimples are multiplying exponentially. Pus filled. Stupidly kept using them since I was advised by the beautician to have FAITH in their products.

Apparantly, not all famous brands.. are really that good like what people say. Just my two cents.


----------



## chelsie (Mar 12, 2007)

Thes Best For Me Is Alpha Derma Ce And Emu Oil, That Is What I'm Using Now And Love The Results So Far.

The Worst For Me As To Be Alouette Line, It Does Nothing For My Skin.


----------



## Catdeluxe (Mar 13, 2007)

BEST: Estee Lauder oil control hydrator, Day wear plus spf15

WORST: Clinique Superdefense, Clarins products


----------



## memaize (Mar 13, 2007)

Best:

Obagi Nu Derm - Clear and Exfoderm

Belle Saison Emu Oil (the only kind that doesn't smell), Copper Peptide/DMAE serum.

Meaningful Beauty, cleanser &amp; #2 night time lotion.

DHC, cleansing oil

Philosophy micro delivery peel &amp; hope in a tube eye cream.

My skin hasn't looked this good in years. Of course the Mineral MU has helped too.

Worst:

Murad....the kit in the infomercial. I used one of his alpha serums years back and it was great so I thought I'd get the kit. Killed my skin .

Aveeno Positively Radient - boke out.

SKII all made me break out


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 13, 2007)

Worst products for me Philosophy (w/ the exception of Purity) their products cause me to break out and are too heavily scented for my tastes.

Garden of Wisdom has the absolute best products, all natural based and made by the owner fresh, and reasonably priced. Skin care has never been so good. IMO


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 14, 2007)

Weird I use clinques antibacterial bar soap,foaming face cleanser, moisturizer, and spot treatment..they work for me.

I must say they never dramatically changed my face

But neutrogenas moisturizer may be the cause of my breakouts

I've always loved st.ives face and body scrubs, and clinque


----------



## girl_in_pink (Mar 14, 2007)

My sister said that Proactiv really worked for her.


----------



## beautynista (Mar 14, 2007)

Worst: Mario Badescu. Irritation central!


----------



## arrhythmia (Mar 15, 2007)

best : physio gel cream , La Roche Posey Anthelios sun screen

Worst : Lancome Primordial all in these set


----------



## maryfitz24 (Mar 15, 2007)

The best skin care I've tried is Clinical Basics skin care. It has really made a difference in my skin...less breakout and evened out skin tone. It is gentle and very few products are needed. Doesn't bother my sensitive skin.


----------



## teleigh (Mar 19, 2007)

Worst:

Arbonne - I kept hearing that the breakout period was typical and would end after a couple of weeks. I ended up getting the first acne scars of my life and I'm 40!

Clinique

Best - Cetaphil for oily skin wash

Ponds exfoliating washcloths

Aquaphor


----------



## suzukigirl (Mar 20, 2007)

Worst is Proactiv, it's drying, which causes for problems.


----------



## sweetsugar (Mar 20, 2007)

All time Clinique, hate their entire skincare line except of the Mild Clarifying Lotion!

My Fave skin care lines are Mario Badescu &amp; La Roche Posay!


----------



## rtbyday (Mar 26, 2007)

Hated It: Clinique, Aveda, Mary Kay Timewise

OK in a pinch: Mary Kay Velocity, phisoderm, Cetaphil

Love: Fanie White Oak facial Cleanser, Royal Aloe White Oak facial Cleanser

Dying to try: Peter Thomas Roth anti-aging cleansing gel

I have combination skin with sever acne if I use the wrong cleansers. Even the right ones have a 3 -4 month time limit before my skin gets too used to them. I have to switch for awhile then switch back.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 26, 2007)

I use clarins and I love how soft it makes my skin - I've never tried another product that causes my skin to feel so soft and smooth.

I think the formula is quite rich so maybe if you're prone to breakouts it's not for you. I use the multiactive day and night creams, which is aimed at younger women, so it's not as rich as the other lines they offer.

I don't have a line that I really really hate (as yet!



)


----------



## mbull1 (Apr 10, 2007)

I think a lot of people are skin-typed wrong for Clinique and end up getting something totally wrong for their skin. There is something about the combination of the three skin products together that really makes them harsh. I think Noxema is also quite harsh and really makes your skin overcompensate by producing more oil : (


----------



## connollyd1027 (Apr 11, 2007)

I use Pevonia. I have extremely oily skin and get breakouts all the time. I have tried many different things but I never saw a change. My cousin started using Proactiv and said it worked great but she has different skin than I do. I got Pevonia not too long ago and I have seen a major difference. Its not totally clear yet but its getting there


----------



## justdragmedown (Apr 11, 2007)

i havent had problems with clinique although I only use the facial cleanser and the mosterizer i stay away from their astrigent towner thing


----------



## snowjesh (Apr 12, 2007)

watever i have tried was worst for me and i say never ever buy loreal and garnier products, i use nivea as its available here in its full range, but not fully satisfied, from long want to try oil of olay but its not available here


----------



## paurasmith (Apr 13, 2007)

I have arbonne nutriMin C and I really like it. . .


----------



## watyouWANT (Apr 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *maiho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not sure if this has been asked, but i'm curious of what is everyone's favorite and least favorite skincare line or products you have used. here's mine:
Worst ever ahhhhh:

clinique's 3 step skincare... i cant believe its still in stores. shouldnt they ban this by now.

Some estee lauder products

Aura Science sold at vs. (at first i thought i liked it till it dried out my skin terribly)

Clean &amp; Clear

St. Ive's

don't really have favorites but these work ok for me:

Aveda's all sensitive line

Neutrogena deep clean

Cetaphil cleanser (so gentle)

Sucks cuz all products irritaate me. I hate my sensitive skin.

i really like clean and clear though. it works pretty well for me.maybe it depends on the skin type


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 13, 2007)

Proactiv's cleanser and same with Clinique's liquid cleanser and bar soap.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 13, 2007)

My worst...well I never had a regimen until I started direct sales...I was using soap and water....I know terrible.

Beauticontrol skincare is superb! All spa quality.I use the Platinum line,it has made such a difference for me.The price is good too,a whole set for $68 rather than some of the department store prices i've seen.


----------



## Maysie (May 1, 2007)

best...mario badescu enzyme cleanser- its gentle yet effective.

neutrogena oil free moisturizer for sensitive skin spf15- very light and gentle, doesn't clog the pores.

duac gel for spot treatment

mario badescu soothing and healing mask- super moisturizing and calming like the name says.

worst...proactiv- very irritating to my skin

noxzema

biore cleansers

strangely mario badescu toner...the gylcolic one- it was really irritating

lush moisturizers...the oils break me out.


----------



## sciongirl17 (May 1, 2007)

The worst for me has been probably Dove...the sensitive skin lotion gave me tons of clogged pores.

The best so far have been Neutrogena's Acne Stress line and Cetaphil Cream, but I'm still having skin problems so the search continues!


----------



## deermere (May 2, 2007)

Best: natural products. Christian Dior is not bad for my Mom.

Worst: Clarins (some)


----------



## mannangel (May 3, 2007)

Hi EVERYONE!

Did you know that *MEDICAL RESEARCH* shows that 60% or MORE of what is applied to the skin *WILL ENTER* the bloodstream? In other words, what you put ON your skin will end up IN it!

Really, there's TWO important questions you should be asking, "What's In my skincare?" and Is it *HARMFUL* or *HELPFUL*?" If you guys knew what was in the skin care that alot of people use, you probably wouldn't *BELIEVE* the type of ingredients that they put in it! And these ingredients are in ALL of the most popular skin care brands that have been mentioned and alot that haven't been mentioned. As much as you pay for these brands, you would think that they are safe for your skin, right? *THINK AGAIN*.

If someone told you the ingredients in your FAVORITE skin care products are *HAZARDOUS* to you long-term health, would you want to continue using them?

See if *ANY* of these ingredients are in *YOUR* personal skin care:

*SODIUM LAURETH SULFATE* and *SODIUM SULFATE*, may contain (which means "*DOES*" contain) harmful imputities or form toxic breakdown that can (which means "*WILL*") lead to cancer. These tow are also "penetration enhancers" which means they *ALTER* skin structure to allow chemicals to penetrate deeper into the skin and bloodstream.

*PROPYLPARABEN, ETHYLPARABEN, METHYLPARABEN, BUTYL, ACETATE,* and *PETROLATUM* are just a few more (There are *MANY MANY* *MANY* More!). These five are "skin sensitizers" which means they cause rashes, immune system reactions, hives, burning scaling and blistering.




NICE, huh?

I just found out about a *NEW ANTI-AGING Skin Care System* that's so natural and it's *made from PURE WATER* that I can't help but to tell EVERYONE about it! I put the page link in my profile, I think you can view it under my name.

Anyway, I'm calling this skin care the _*SECRET*_ to beautiful, chemical-free hydrated skin because it works *for ALL skin types* and you probably won't hear about it unless someone tells you because it's *only* *word-of-mouth*.

OK, I guess that the URL is not posted. I don't know how this works.

Anyway, the place I went to get information on this NEW Skin Care System is PUREWATER.PAGE.TL.


----------



## bCreative (May 3, 2007)

Loathe Clearasil!!! That mess almost burned my skin off!

My fave is Noxema, Suave, and Dove


----------



## alessaelizabeth (May 5, 2007)

Worst: Arbonne

Best: L'Occitane


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (May 6, 2007)

Actually despite all your bad comments about Clinique...Clinique actually IMPROVED my skin!! I had pimples on my face and had tried EVERYTHING...finally i decided to try the Clinique 7 day scrub and from then on my face got better and better. Personally I hate the dramatically different moisturizing lotion and gel..they are not worth paying $25 for..however i really do like their scrub and i was using their Clarifying Lotion for skin type 3. I seriously don't see why this didn't work for people, if you are looking for a cheaper alternative to the higher end brand i would go for this, except skip the soap and the lotion, go with a scrub, clarifying lotion and an alternative moisturizer like moisture surge or superdefense and i'm sure you'll be happy


----------



## southcitybabe (May 6, 2007)

RoC moisturizer! i dont like it at all! It brought me out in loads of spots



i can get one or two now n then but this gave me a face full! I've stopped usuing it and they are going


----------



## vanja (May 7, 2007)

For me, the worst have been Lush skincare. Very irritating to my skin, with the exception of the Tea Tree Water toner which actually proved to be quite beneficial to my skin. The moisturisers contains many irritating plant oils and pore clogging ingredients. Also, they go bad VERY quickly (I had a Celestial go bad in less than a month(!) and it wasn't even stored in the bathroom!!!). The cleansers are either 1.) soaps, which are too drying for my face or 2.) not made to remove make up (with the exception of Ultrabland - which main ingredient is peanut oil, which I'm deathly allergic to). I've _tried_ to love Lush skincare, but I just can't!





Like so many others, I also dislike Clinique's three step system. The soap and toner is drying, and the moisturiser is so oily. I've tried some other skin care items from Clinique though, and they haven't been that bad (although not great for my skin, either).

My favourite skin care line is Boscia! It works so well for me! Another favourite is Kanebo (although that one's a bit too expensive in the long run). I've also had some luck with Avon skincare, which I use when money is tight.


----------



## any (May 8, 2007)

IÂ´ve tried so much bad products i canÂ´t name one thatÂ´s the worst...

But my BEST! I looooove MD Formulations. I started with their Adult anti-blemish kit 7-8 months ago and now I canÂ´t live without it... IÂ´ve made some changes from the kit(like a heavier moisturizer) because IÂ´m really dry . I meen, i WAS really dry, now my skin feels perfectly normal





A bit expensive though, but -itÂ´s working!


----------



## earlyprim (May 9, 2007)

Best:

Arbonne Nutrimin C

Boots No 7 anti aging

Worst......Haven't found one yet.


----------



## shellie (May 10, 2007)

i have dry flaking skin and the best products i have discovered:

wei east silk line for dry sensitive skin (ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS! ORDERED FULL SIZES) makes my skin super smooth and gets rid of my flakiness. contains no parabens except toner.

worst products

burt's bees deep bark cleanser - dried me up

aveeno calming foaming cleanser - also dried me up


----------



## boutchou (Sep 12, 2007)

I like Biotherm line of moisterizers. The texture is great, the scent is great and my skin looks great! I'm using Aquasource. I also like Neutrogena cloth masks.


----------



## mannangel (Sep 12, 2007)

It blows my mind how people just don't listen. The purewater.page.tl site is no longer in existence. Everyone is being poisoned and they love it! Well folks, that's how advertising works.

I use a skin care system that is made from pure water and it's wonderful for men and woman, oily or dry skin and everything in between and it DOESN'T cause acne. It's for EVERY skin type out there and for a line of 7 products that cost around $300, it's the BEST one on world market of skin care products and you can't buy it in a store! It's the only one like it in the world and there is only one company that makes it.

Sorry, I can't give the name out. It's a secret. Besides, people like the poisoness products instead like Clinique, Clearasil, the liers of Arbonne, don't get me wrong, Arbonne has descent products but they are not as pure as they say, go ahead, research it yourself. What science do they have to back up their claims? It's all about the marketing that's why on the movie Tommy Boy, his friend played by David Spade says "your father could sell a ketchup popsicle to a woman wearing white gloves".

With good marketing, ANYONE can be sold poison and they'll buy it! ALWAYS research the ingredients of a product.

Christian Dior, Dove, Estee Lauder and so on are horrible but hey, if you think that it works for you then keep using it!

Burt's Bees is very good and Aveeno is one of the better products but you still have to watch what you buy because not ALL of their products are clear of poison. And St Ives is also alright for a cheap product but ONLY the lotions and still they contain Petrolatum.


----------



## jessiej78 (Sep 13, 2007)

Best: Cetaphil

Worst: Stinky Neutrogena acne wash


----------



## delilahblue (Sep 25, 2007)

the worst: MD skincare and Murad, Proactiv- it works off and on


----------



## Tara5 (Sep 26, 2007)

for my skin

best : vichy normaderm

wort : clean and clear blackhead remmoval


----------



## yaomi (Sep 27, 2007)

i think maybe we should include our age when we think about good-bad skin care~ bc age do matter.

for me, about 30~

good: e arden eye capture

bad: loreal face wash- dry me so much that i can immidietly see my fash turn red! and tons of other things-can not remember

oh, ye, marcelle gentel eye-makeup remover, cause me eyes feel so pain.


----------



## mickey1962 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have tried several Oil of Olay products - my skin burned; so far the best thing for my skin has been using a mixture of Castor oil/Extra Virgin Olive oil on my face 2x a day.


----------



## sweetsugar (Sep 28, 2007)

Best: Bioderma

Worst: Clean &amp; Clear, Mario Badescu, Dr Hauschka


----------



## SMellyFeet (Oct 28, 2007)

The best product for antiacne: PROACTIV

Wow, although its a little bit expensive but it do work. It is the one that Jessica Simpson used. When you use it for the first time, your face will ache. I felt that. But only for 3 days, I don't even have a single pimple in my face. PROACTIVE works very well. I recommend it if someone wants to have a clear face


----------



## stormy (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree about posting our age..like under or over 30, 40..etc. as it would make a difference as to what skin product one uses. I like MK TImeWIse, but am considering switching to Principal Secret Reclaim, or at least advanced. MK doesn't really do a good job removing makeup. As I remember, Principal Secret( advanced cleanser --used it years ago)) did a nice job doing that..and very gentle.

Anyone using the Principal Secret Reclaim skin cleasner?


----------



## staysss (Nov 5, 2007)

I wish I could find a good daily moisturizer for dry skin that works will with mineral make-up. I am having a problem finding a good combination...


----------



## southcitybabe (Nov 5, 2007)

Best - Avon Clearskin Correct and fade peel pads - Cheap and work so good.

Worse -Loreal Eye MU remover - Made my eyes red raw and and swelled up.


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 7, 2007)

St. Ives has to be the absolute worse I have ever used.


----------



## waterlily777 (Nov 7, 2007)

pro activ...i wear. the next day....i was scratching my face!!! rashes! -worse-

this one soap bar "sulphur soap" -Good- and cheap


----------



## Christmaself55 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm hispanic with olive skin tone and oily prone/ance skin type. It's hard to find products that don't test on animals because most of the common ones do.

The worst:

Clinique 3 step- a little too harsh and irritates a lot

Proactive- did not even work a little

The best-

Right now I've been using a lot of natural products lately and it's been working out for me. I've been using castor and grapeseed oil for my oily skin and I've been using burts bees tea tree oil thing that stings the crap out of my face bu reduces the crap out of the blemish but it dries out my skin. I've also been using a lot of the Mint Julep masl and it has been working for me. My face is pretty dry right now and it's because of the BP and the burts bees thing. I've been also using this face mask by Herbal Life, it's the clarifying mask, and it's very natural and hydrating. I would just suggest using natural products and making your skin care. As for an exfloliator honey and brown sugar is good. Witch hazel is a good toner and aloe vera is a good moisterizer. I mean it's not for every one but sticking to your routine is key. I would also recommend Aquafina hydrating face mist, so good. Way cheaper than that damn Evian and it's the same crap. I also live by honey, so try doing a honey mask every once in while.

Oh and I'm 21 so you guys know my age.


----------



## laura892 (Nov 25, 2007)

All I can say is that this thread SAVED me!

I was just about to try some samples I have of the clinque line but not after hearing all those reviews on it. thanks everyone!

Worst- Probably *Cetaphil*. Did absolutley nothing for me. Haven't really tried anything terrible though. Only 15 so my experimenting is just beginning






Best-*Neutrogena Deep Clean*, but it's kinda just like a default for me. I try something and if I don't like it, I go back to this. I'd REALLY like to try *Aveeno* sometime since I have a sample of this Positively Radiant one. They even have a whole line for skin brightening and blemishes. So right now I'm looking at their website, and determening what products I want [:


----------



## jewelrydesigner (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm a very young-looking 53 (thanks to the luck of good genes much more than to a good skincare routine). My skin is normal-to-dry, slight T-zone, very occasional breakouts, usually triggered by stress.

I've had good luck with Dr. Denese skincare. I love the Philosophy Microdelivery Peel - leaves my skin incredibly clear, soft, and healthy-looking.

I used Principal Secret about 10 years ago and really liked it then. I might try it again if it's still available.

I also liked Peter Thomas Roth products, although I had to choose the milder products as many of them have too-high concentrations of exfoliating acids for my sensiitve skin.

The St. Ives apricot scrub for sensitive skin worked okay for me (not great); their regular scrub is way too rough to be used on facial skin. 

I got an 11-piece travel-size set of Arbonne after hearing good things about it so I could try out the majority of their products. Unfortunately, they did nothing for my skin and I disliked the smell and texture of the products.

Maggie



> I'm not sure if this has been asked, but i'm curious of what is everyone's favorite and least favorite skincare line or products you have used...


----------



## Bombheart (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm 14, BTW! =)

Best: Proactive - It's the only thing that clear up my skin, I've been using it for three years now! =)

Nuetrogena Rapid Clear - I only use the lotion, but it's freakin' SWEET.

St. Ives - Last year, the winter dried out my skin SO BAD. It was flakey, everywheeeere. =( St. Ives' Apricot Scrub is the only thing to clear my skin without being too rough. It's texture WAS rough, but this helped smooth my skin out, while the cream part of the scrub wasn't drying at all. It didn't flare up my acne, either.

Garnier Nutritioniste - The only "normal" set of products I can get from walmart that don't break me out. (By normal, I mean not for acne.) Their Skin Renew Serum is thick enough to use alone as a moisturizer, yet is absorbed really fast. And it leaves my skin feeling soooooo smooooooth for a really long time. I also use their wipes to remove make up, they're great. =)

Worst: Clinique's Three Step System - Oh my god. I'd rather wash, tone, and moisturize my face with a nice .32 oz bottle of ALCOHOL. I really can't say anything beyond that. I love their make up, but I absolutely hate their skincare line. This one, at least.

That's all. Luckily, right after trying Clinique my mom switched me onto proactive. EPIC WIN!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 27, 2007)

Clean and clear and Noxzema.


----------



## xxahsinxx (Nov 27, 2007)

for me i prefer using bodyshop products...and netrogena....they work good for sensitive skin.....no.7 was a no no for me


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 27, 2007)

best and worst? okay. i'm 29 and there are still products i list here that don't work when i re try them.

....clinique wasn't horrible for me. it just could have worked a bit better! it DID help. I used it as a teen. The soap in the box works best, the rest seemed almost useless.

*great:*

1.) pro activ...go lightly it's a bit harsh but it works great

2.) retin-a...same as above but with more caution NOT for sensitive skin types.

3.) plain old noxzema body wash. it's great!

4.) I once had some stuff called nature's cure. It is pills and a cream you get together at the pharmacy. It doesn't work perfect but it's not too shabby!

*lousy*...*not so good products*

1.) neutrogena. does that smelly brown goo work on ANYONE? I used it for months as a teen and it looked like i'd used nothing at all. Even my husband says it doesn't work for him at all.

2.) Witch Hazel. Why does anyone still give the tired old yarn about it clearing breakouts? it did not work for me....and trhough very inexpensive it simply left my face with a fine oily sheen for twenty minutes every morning when i was a teen.

3.) Avon. I once trusted it and bought it all the time _but more for DRY skin_ instead of clearing up breakouts. I did have some gel once from them that worked allright for clearing up skin. They are probably listed on here as one of my favorite product brands. As of last year, omg, never again! I have "no known allergies" and since last fall if I use lotion or anything at all by avon i break out into an itchy red rash! ew!

4.)oxy pads. do they even still make those? a fresh zing on your face while you wipe away oil and dirt. It works but is highly ineffective, may as well be buying it for the sensation of using it or for a fresh/ cool/medicine-y scent on your face. They actually did work somewhat, that's why i am listing them as fourth worst.

I think different products work great for different people...we all have different skin and chemicals in our bodies so it's only proper.

If you haven't heard of this already, get some vitamin E suppliments. They are supposed to work for skin problems across the board. helped me but unlike ANYONE else I know, i'd get a weird aftertaste in my mouth if I took them.

Oh and if you're into herbal lotions and products...I agree with Xmaself55... tea tree is awesome for the skin. Patchouli products are great for your skin too.

mint /peppermint is great for your skin, your hair and for soft feet.


----------



## JoyR (Nov 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mannangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It blows my mind how people just don't listen. The purewater.page.tl site is no longer in existence. Everyone is being poisoned and they love it! Well folks, that's how advertising works.
I use a skin care system that is made from pure water and it's wonderful for men and woman, oily or dry skin and everything in between and it DOESN'T cause acne. It's for EVERY skin type out there and for a line of 7 products that cost around $300, it's the BEST one on world market of skin care products and you can't buy it in a store! It's the only one like it in the world and there is only one company that makes it.

Sorry, I can't give the name out. It's a secret.

The name of these fabulous products is a _secret_? That seems like a strange marketing technique to me.
Are you affiliated with this company?


----------



## CzarnyElf (Dec 24, 2007)

Best:

Avene(Spf50 lotion works great )

Boots(cleanse&amp;care makeup remover,green clay mask)

Alpha Hydrox(12% glycolic cream,10% lotion)

Frownies

Aubrey organics(shampoo for dry hair,rose seed hip oil)

OCM(olive oil light,castor oil,rose oil)

Kanebo(silk peeling powder)

Alba botanica(lotion with AHA for very dry skin)

Worst:

Cetaphil(cream ,cleanser-irritated my skin)

Burt's Bees(too heavy and too much fragrance)

Clarins(too much fragrance)

Noxema(too drying)

Medium:

Anne Marie Borlind(sensitive skin cream irritated my skin,but i love her rose cleansing cream)

Weleda(i love their arnica oil,hated skin food-too much fragrance,iris cream-too heavy)


----------



## Shelley (Dec 24, 2007)

Worst: Clinique 3 step. I tried everything and it felt like my skin was on fire. The toner was the worse. My face went red.

Best: I really like RoC Endyrial skin cleanser and face moisturizer. Also Vichy Aqualia Thermal moisturizer. I have sensitive skin and these products work well for me.


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 25, 2007)

Whoever was asking about moisturiser for MMU - I like plain emu oil, and most of Sarafina's products. And some people swear by GoW, and some like squalene, or camellia oil - depends on your skin type - and hydrosols are a must for most of us with MMU. Sarafina and GoW aren't big brand names, but they won't break the bank and it's good stuff, plus Sarafina offers generous size sample packs of five products for $4 - hard to beat.

I usually just use handmade goat's milk soap (there's a commercial brand here, can't remember the name of it, but they don't let it cure properly and it feels really slimey), or handmade hempseed oil and shea butter soap, plus hemp oil and shea butter cream for eczema and dry skin - found some on ebay for like $3 per jar, before that it was oatmeal poultices (mine) and emu oil - which also works for eczema, but I like the cream better for all over - smells nicer, less mess, way more convenient. I've used homemade soaps pretty much forever, with lots of glycerin.

I like Sarafina's stuff, but it's pretty mild, too. It seems like the simpler the better for skin care - for me, anyway, or maybe I'm just too lazy to go in for a big routine. Plus I've been allergic to just about every 'wonder treatment' I've tried, so I just stick to basics.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 26, 2007)

I haven't found one yet that i can say it is the best.

Bad ones are:

Clinique

Murad

DDF

all these dried me out and irritated my skin.


----------



## angieb (Dec 26, 2007)

i don't really have a least favorite but love/adore Garnier products not only face but also hair!

i use Garnier PureA it really leave my face felling well moisturized and extreamly clean and fresh it has menthol that helps control my oily skin and also freshens it, also the smell of the products is fantastic i really recommend it to anyone that has oily skin i have tried many products but none worth remembering

and for my hands i use Biotherm's Biomains hand and nail treatment SPF8 really leaves my hands great and unlike others i don't feel my hands sticky after i use it


----------



## cyngreen (Dec 29, 2007)

I love Cetaphil.


----------



## nunwekk (Dec 29, 2007)

best = mario badescu


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 30, 2007)

the worst stuff i've tried was something by clearasil. it made my face look 10x worse than it would if i was using nothing. i use proactive now and it's worked pretty good for the most part. i'm just scared to switch and have a horrible breakout. :[


----------



## Jeennnyy (Dec 30, 2007)

dont use much but I LOVE ****INSON's WITCH HAZEL!! horrid smell though but well worth it


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 30, 2007)

This is a trip down memory lane, but was anyone ever subjected to Ivory Soap, probably as a kid - though they have had some marketing campaigns promoting it for women, too.

99.4% pure red scaly blotches on skin. Or was it just me who was this unfortunate? I still don't know what they put in it, but short of pumice soap it's the most brutal 'soap' (maybe I should say 'industrial cleanser'?) out there.


----------



## KristinB (Dec 30, 2007)

the worst was the orange neutrogena cleanser. I hated that stuff and it made my breakouts worse.


----------



## _maldita_ (Jan 2, 2008)

worst: pond's (except for their cold cream)

ok: cetaphil


----------



## cleodelinda (Jan 2, 2008)

Best for me is Jan Marini, worst is Clinique!


----------



## vyu114 (Jan 3, 2008)

To me there is no best or worst.. it's just a matter of whether it works for my skin or not. Like proactiv is really popular but it does nothing to my skin. As long as it's non-comedogenic and does not have weird scents then it works for me =).


----------



## perlanga (Jan 22, 2008)

I will never use dove skin care products as long as I live, because it made my skin do this saggy thing when I used it. Clean and clear products are very harsh, especially their continuous control cleanser.


----------



## amynyc (Jan 22, 2008)

kinerase has been pretty good for me. i use differin gel from a derm so i need a cleanser for oily skin but that doesn't overly dry me out and i do tend to break out so i try to use all oil free. Cetaphil didn't feel like it took my makeup off at all. Chanel made me break out worse. Its such a vicious cycle.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 7, 2008)

For me, best is Dove. So gentle and unfussy, my skin loves it.




And I like the St.Ives apricot scrub for sensitive skin, it has rounded synthetic beads.

When I was younger I had acne I needed to take care of and I was really impressed by L'Oreal's Pure Zone line, it was one of the only things that worked. Of course as soon as I started to love it my local drugstore stopped carrying it!! LOL figures...

Worst... well there hasn't really been any I've hated or that have made my skin worse, but there are plenty that just don't do anything. Can't think of any specifically though.


----------



## breathofreshair (Feb 7, 2008)

I can't really say I've had a best/worse...most just don't really work, and I'm still on a quest to find something that works.

I found that clinique's acne line works at first but overly dries out the skin. Biore didn't help or make things worse. Velocity (Mary Kay) also didn't do much. Proactiv helped initially but not much. Otherwise it didn't do anything. I have oily/combination skin.


----------



## stormy (Feb 8, 2008)

I have heard good things about Dove. I think some of the problem with very oily skin is just outgrowing it with age!

I like a cleanser that has a built in toner, as that helps. Those blotting tissues come in hand too during the day.

I have been using Bare Escentuals with the minreral veil under the foundation in oily spots, plus a primer, and it has gotten the oilness under control!


----------



## chayka (Feb 9, 2008)

hmmm, some voted against estee lauder, but most of their products work fine for me. The only thing that didn't work for my skin was hydra complete





Clinique has never met my needs. It didn't irratate or anything, but it was like I use nothing at all...


----------



## bayousaintgirl (Feb 10, 2008)

I have just started using samples of Revive. I saw great reviews on another make up forum. So far, I love it! The samples are great! They seem to last awhile also. I do not know if I can afford this stuff, but will give it a little longer to see if it is really worth it. I recieved the samples at reviveskincare.com, but get ready if you go there $$$$$$$


----------



## AliFish (Feb 10, 2008)

I use Clinique (*gasp*, from what I've been reading everyone seems to hate it!) but I use the mild clarifying lotion. It has no alcohol in it like the other ones. It's been good as a 'first' skincare set however, now I'm looking for a better skincare regime now that my skin has stabilized.

Worst for me would be Lauder and Clarins... however, I havent used either for a long period of time, just long enough (10mins) to know I'm allergic to the frangrance!!


----------



## KellyB (Feb 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AliFish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Clinique (*gasp*, from what I've been reading everyone seems to hate it!) but I use the mild clarifying lotion. It has no alcohol in it like the other ones. It's been good as a 'first' skincare set however, now I'm looking for a better skincare regime now that my skin has stabilized.
Worst for me would be Lauder and Clarins... however, I havent used either for a long period of time, just long enough (10mins) to know I'm allergic to the frangrance!!

I've been using the Clinique Dramatically Different Gel for several years and I love it. I don't use the whole skin care line though.


----------



## HollyC (Jun 20, 2008)

Worst - Clarins, Clean and Clear, Clinique

Best -Murad, Cernigen


----------



## MsAubreyM (Jun 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *curlysister* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am starting to use Dermologica products - any comments? My sister use to use this brand but switched to cheaper oil of Olay. She said it was expensive and not very effective!!

I've heard lots of good stuff about skinceuticals so I'll be trailling this brand very soon.


----------



## _becca_ (Jun 22, 2008)

Best- I'm in love with Dr. haushka products. They are really gentle and are good for my sensitive skin.


----------



## NYCLaura (Jun 22, 2008)

Best: Dermalogica

Worst: Aveda, Origins, Clinique, Dove.


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Jun 23, 2008)

I can not tell you how professional skin care products( I am not talking about anything you can find in a department store) have changed my complexion and ultimately swayed me to go into an aesthetics career. Right now, I am REALLY enjoying Physician's Choice of Arizona (PCA). Their serums are wonderful and cleansers are really pH gentle to use depending on your skin condition. If you are looking for professional services, their peels are one of the best out there.


----------



## kcam125 (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *curlysister* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am starting to use Dermologica products - any comments? I've used one of their face cleansing products...this was a while back so i don't remember what it was called, but i do remember it working well with my skin. it never gave me any problems.


----------



## Louvain (Jun 24, 2008)

Worst:Clinique

Best: Clarins and Decleor


----------



## finally (Sep 1, 2008)

Worst: N.V. Perriconne, Sisley, Chanel, Clinique

Best: La Mer, La Prairie, ReVive, Bobbi Brown, RoC


----------



## raedeekae83 (Sep 4, 2008)

Not a Clinique fan. It clogged my pores being that I have sensitive skin.


----------



## moccah (Sep 6, 2008)

pfff do you have some time?

I have tried sooooo many skin care products/lines that I dont even know where to begin

ehm...lets start with the good lines

- Garnier the detox line is very good

- Shiseido pureness line is great, especially the oil free moisturizer

- Men's science oil free moisturizer and stuff (actually for men...but I dont care, it works miracles on me)

- L'oreal derma genesis or something like that (for wrinkles and anti-aging)

also other l'oreal lines work great

Bad lines

- Lancome pure focus, dries out to much

- clinique, no comment

- Dr. brandt some products are good, But no matter how much everyone praises this, this stuff cloggs my pores like no other

- Weleda, clogging alarm!!


----------



## pinkchicken90 (Sep 6, 2008)

Best-Clinique oil free moisturizer for blemishes

Everything else from their blemish line wasn't that impressive, although I have been using them for years. I wouldn't call them bad, but not that great either.

I also use equate acne treatment cream and its very effective.

I'm still on the search for HG cleanser and toner.


----------



## DaRk AnGeL (Sep 24, 2008)

*best* - i'm using neutrogena deep clean foaming facial wash - dries up my pimple fast. i also use st. ive's apricot srub for exfoliating my back, elbows &amp; knees.

*worst* - some loreal products (the toner, forgot the name)


----------



## 2makeup2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Good Morning!

I am new to your group and find the information great!

My favorite cleanser is Parthena (not the cu***ber one though as I am not crazy about the smell of that one) but either one of the other Parthena cleansers is very good.

Queene Helene mint julep masque is nice but if you have dry skin would not recommend it. Used to use some of the Redken several years back but haven't tried them lately.


----------



## Palacinka Beaut (Oct 3, 2008)

Best Overall:

Creme de La Mer (Yes it is worth the money!) (Original Cream, Gel Cream, Hydrating Infusion, Mask &amp; foundation)

Clarins HP line

CHANEL Age Delay

Olay Total Effects, Quench &amp; Definity

Dermalogica

Mario Badescu

Erno Lazlo


----------



## cathyc (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi everyone. I love the Skinn skin care line by Demitri James. I have been using his products for several years and my skin has never looked or felt better.


----------



## sarahhRUSH (Jan 5, 2010)

Okay this thread is SO helpful!


----------



## Lovelyskincare (Jan 5, 2010)

For good skin care info, review and products, check out this website


----------

